# Tool Cart



## Rodney (Aug 15, 2008)

I was thinking about building tool cart with wheels to store my tools on. I get annoyed with walking back and forth from one side of my 3 car garage to the other. I want it to have wheels for sure. 

Anybody have pics of something similar that I can look at for some ideas?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

once again, harbor freight to the rescue!
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95659
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92862
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47418
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97542
(and many more)

--Bushytails


----------

